# New CISCO setup



## mrw5641 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi there. 

I recently bought a used CISCO ASA 5505 and I connected it to my PC and changed the IP to 192.168.1.1 and tried to https:/192.168.1.1/admin but I am getting connection refused.

From my laptop I can ping that connection also. 

That is the ONLY cable that is going into the ASA on PORT 0.

Any suggestions as to why it would get refused?


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

You need to allow management access on your inside network for asdm access:

conf t
http server
http 192.168.1.2 255.255.255.255 inside

The 192 address being your PC and the inside being the name of your interface.


----------



## mrw5641 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi Mitch,

I didn't connect the firewall to my existing firewall. I basically just connected it to my laptop.

I ran those commands on my existing network.

Does that make sense?


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

You still need to allow management access to the asa.


----------

